# 24 Inch Flatmaster V Drum Sander



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought I would give my impressions of my new 24 inch Flatmaster Sander by Stockroom Supply. I have had this sander for about 4 months now and have run many different projects and wood types on it and it does a great job. Unlike most drum sanders, it is a hand feed sander so some will be immediately turned off by this and dismiss this sander but they would be missing a great sander.

I purchased the ready made metal cabinet version. There are other various forms of the sander in kit form on their web site. The sander came almost completely assembled, you need to add your own motor and control switch. I used a Grizzly 1/2 HP motor and switch. This sander uses hook and loop on the drum and when it is set up correctly does not create any heat in the paper, so no resin buildup. I made several end grain cutting boards for Christmas presents and the Flatmaster was a life saver, sanding these smooth and flat.

The great thing about this sander is it sands things flat, thus the name. Everything registers off the flat metal table top, so it will actually work to make something flat. As you know when you have a thinner piece of wood, that is cupped or warped, it will flex when you work with it and it’s almost impossible to make it flat again. This sander can actually make it flat again, without vastly changing the piece, if it’s not to badly out of shape.

I did a photo transfer to a flat piece of 3/8 in Birch, on another Christmas present project and after the procedure it had a slight cup to it. I was able to use light pressure, so the piece wouldn’t flex and brought it back to flat with my sander. The sander also doesn’t leave any dust in the grain of the wood, so a quick wipe and you can go right to the finish process. Dust collection is also very good. Everything falls into the V shaped bottom and is easily pulled out with your DC. 

I highly recommend giving this sander a try, if you are looking for sanding help in your shop. It's not for everyone and I don't think it would work that well in a comercial shop but for a home shop, like mine, it's great. It may not be a conventional type drum sander but it does a great job.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Isn't that a "Sand Flea" previously sold at woodworking shows but with a different name?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

They are similar, Rich. But, not the same manufacturer. 
I built mine from the kit offered by Stockroom Supply. Earl's review is right on. It's a great sander.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

rrich said:


> Isn't that a "Sand Flea" previously sold at woodworking shows but with a different name?


Like Gene said, the Sand Flea is based on the same principle but is a different design. It is a complete machine, motor and all, unlike the Flatmaster which you still have to add your own motor. I didn't like the design on the Sand Flea because you set the height by adjusting the table, instead of the roller, from a fixed point at the rear of the sander. I'm not sure if it's even made anymore. 

I forgot to mention how easy it is to change paper on the Flatmaster. It just pulls off and you roll another piece on. You can reuse the paper again because it doesn't get all gummed up, so it's very economical to use. I sanded 3 endgrain cutting boards with the same rolls of paper and they still look like new. 

Also working with the people at Stockroom supply has been great. I have ordered the wings for the sander and will make an update after I have used them for a while.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the review!

I ordered the 24" kit and got it before Christmas but havent had time to build it yet. With any luck I may start on it tomorrow!

Glad your's is working as advertised!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Great review. I have thought of going this route instead of a much more expensive drum sander. I'll have to seriously consider it at that time.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Burb said:


> Great review. I have thought of going this route instead of a much more expensive drum sander. I'll have to seriously consider it at that time.


Burb,
It is a great sander and I use mine in every project. It is NOT a thickness sander, however. It will flatten both sides but will not give you parallel sides.


----------



## Gordon S. (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the review, I just found out about this drum sander this past week (Sept. 2014), better late than never  anyhow, I am looking into purchasing the 24" unit myself, I have set up a small guitar/birdhouse building shop in my apartment :laughing: and I don't have room for a jointer and a thickness planner, and I was thinking that maybe if I get the wood almost dimensioned from where I will be getting it (the wood), that just a few passes across the Flatmaster would do the trick as far as getting my dimensions spot on, by the way, not sure how many birdhouses I will build, but looking forward to making a few acoustic guitars.


----------

